

Ask HN: How do I send an email to 35 contacts on gmail (that doesnt bcc) - gregmuender

I tried using Streak, but it kind of sucks. And the native gmail tool bcc&#x27;s all the contacts. How do I just select a number of contacts (say a few dozen), and send an email all at once? Thanks HN community!
======
alooPotato
Hey there - founder of streak here. would love feedback on how we can make our
mail merge functionality better? We know there's a little jank right now
because we do a lot of it client side but we're looking to mover it over to
running on in the background on our backends.

Any features specifically you're looking for?

~~~
gregmuender
Nice proactive job on improving product! :) Can we chat via email? greg [[at]]
whttl doterus commerus

------
zachlatta
I wrote Postman
([https://github.com/zachlatta/postman](https://github.com/zachlatta/postman))
because I wanted a simple CLI mail merge utility. You can use your Gmail
credentials with it.

~~~
wtf_is_up
Thanks for this. I wrote something similar in Go, albeit much less featureful.

